# تركيبة البليدج للخشب



## محمد ميقاتى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة الكيميائيين تركيبة البليدج للخشب 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وياريت كمان طريقة التحضير والنسب


----------



## محمد عمر2013 (3 يناير 2013)

يا ريت


----------

